# Evento «JÚLIA» - 12/17 Novembro 2009 - Chuva, Vento, Ondulação forte



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 21:38)

*Tópico Índice, Resumos, Conclusões do Evento*









*Previsões *

- Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo - Início (Pág 10) |  Fim (Pág 26)
- Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais -  Início/Fim


*Seguimentos*

- Açores e Madeira - Início (12 Nov)  | Fim  (16 Nov)
- Litoral Norte - Início (13 Nov) | Fim  (16 Nov)
- Interior Norte e Centro - Início (14 Nov) | Fim (17 Nov)
- Litoral Centro  - Início (14 Nov) | Fim (16 Nov)
- Sul - Início (16 Nov)| Fim (17 Nov)

*Fotografia/Vídeo/Reportagens *

- Fotos/Vídeo - Chuva, Vento, Ondulação forte - 12/17 Novembro 2009 - Evento «JÚLIA» 



*Eventos Significativos *
*
12 Novembro*
- Vento forte nos Açores - Ilha Corvo isolada

*13 Novembro*
- Chegada da 1ª frente - Vento e ondulação forte no litoral norte
- Chuva causa inundações em várias cidades do Minho

*14 Novembro*
- Vendaval danifica telhados e postes de electricidade - Vouzela

*15 Novembro*
- Significativas acumulações na ordem dos 100mm em vários locais do litoral norte
- Mau tempo no Porto deixa seis pessoas desalojadas

*16 Novembro*
- Precipitação 24 horas Sintra-Granja 74mm (18z-18z)
- Precipitação 24 horas Coimbra: 58mm
- Precipitação 24 horas Viseu: 62mm
- Trovoadas fortes no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2009 às 12:02)

Coloquem aqui os vossos resumos diários e totais do evento, bem como alguma conclusão ou discussão que queiram fazer do mesmo.


----------



## Mago (17 Nov 2009 às 12:13)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o evento teve um acumular de 72mm de Precipitação, com uma temperatura média em cerca de 12/13ºC

Hoje o sol voltou....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2009 às 13:47)

Resumo do evento:

Dia 14: 4,4 mm (Prec.) / 35,4 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 15: 18,2 mm (Prec.) / 37,0 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 16: 22,2 mm (Prec.) / 41,8 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
---
Total: 44,8 mm


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2009 às 14:10)

Tirando os inevitáveis estragos causados por inundações e quedas de árvores foi um excelente evento com grandes acumulações de chuva como há muito não via..nomeadamente no dia 15 com *98 mm* em 24 horas de chuva contínua!

por aqui acumulou *149.9 mm* de chuva desde sexta feira dia 13, o que ( dado o periodo curto de tempo) é a meu ver um valor francamente expressivo e invulgar...

Destaque também para o vento com frequentes rajadas entre 65/70 Km/h chegando a um máximo de 80 Km/h de SW às 12:20 h do dia 15.

Resumindo, a Júlia surpreendeu-me, não esperava tanto.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Nov 2009 às 14:32)

*IM - Precipitação Forte em Portugal Continental*

*Precipitação forte em Portugal continental*
2009-11-17 (IM)

O estado do tempo em Portugal continental foi influenciado pela passagem de uma ondulação frontal quase estacionária que originou precipitação contínua, localmente forte.

Foram registados na rede de estações do IM (das 09:00 UTC de dia 16 às 09:00 UTC de dia 17), valores de 14 mm em Viana do Castelo, 17 mm em Braga, 24 mm em Bragança, 16 mm no Porto, 11 mm em Aveiro,  57 mm em Viseu, 33 mm em Penhas Douradas, 48 mm em Coimbra, 26 mm em castelo Branco, 5 mm em Portalegre, 14 mm em Lisboa/Gago Coutinho e 15 mm em Lisboa/Geofísico.

Os maiores valores registados no dia 16 foram em Pampilhosa com 9 mm (das 14:00 UTC às 15:00 UTC), Porto 9 mm (das 05:00 às 06:00 UTC), Castelo Branco com 10 mm (das 16:00 às 17:00 UTC), Alcobaça com 10 mm (das 19:00 UTC às 20:00UTC), Ansião com 10 mm (das 12:00UTC às 14:00 UTC), Lisboa/Gago Coutinho com 11 mm (das 15:00 UTC às 16:00 UTC), Lisboa/Geofísico com 11 mm (das 15:00 às 16:00 UTC), Coimbra com 12 mm (das 12:00 UTC às 13:00 UTC), Trancoso com 12 mm (das 20:00 UTC às 21:00UTC), Lousã com 12 mm (das 12:00 UTC às 13:00 UTC), Carrazeda de Ansiães com 12 mm (das das 15:00 UTC às 16:00 UTC), Viseu com 19 mm (das 20:00 UTC às 21:00 UTC) e Rio Maior com 23 mm (das 12:00 UTC às 13:00 UTC).

Os maiores valores registados no dia 17 foram em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com 9 mm (da 01:00 UTC às 02:00 UTC) e Zebreira com 8 mm (da 01:00 UTC às 02:00 UTC) e com 16 mm (das 09:00 às 10:00 UTC) e Lisboa/Gago Coutinho com 10 mm (das 07:00 às 08:00 UTC) e com 11 mm das (das 09:00 às 10:00 UTC).

Fonte: IM


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2009 às 18:57)

O comunicado do IM "descodificado". Não lembra ao diabo colocar tanta informação em texto corrido. E o comunicado é omisso ao dia mais importante, Domingo dia 15, com as significativas acumulações a norte. Mas pronto, melhor do que nada....


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2009 às 19:12)

Evento "JÚLIA"

Foi marcado pela precipitação e por alguns períodos de vento forte a muito forte - sem no entanto causarem estragos de maior aqui na zona.

Dados de precipitação:

Dia 13 - *17,5 mm*
Dia 14 - *05 mm*
Dia 15 -* 94 mm*
Dia 16 - *32 mm*
(Dia 17 - *3,5 mm*)

A precipitação neste evento fez-se notar de maneira mais marcada nas regiões litorais, pela preponderância da corrente SSO-NNE neste dias.

Resumindo: queremos mais daqui por uns dias - agora é hora de saborear um pouco do sol que temos durante o dia, e sentir um pouco da época com o fresquinho destas noites.

*Edito:* *O comunicado do IM é uma vergonha*...que outras palavras para isto? Então apenas o dia 16 é que teve características de precipitação forte? E o DOMINGO, dia 15?
Parece que ao fim de semana não há meteorologistas de serviço, muito menos sensibilidade para lidar com os fenómenos que se passam no clima em Portugal continental e ilhas.
A meu ver dão mais importância a fenómenos que se passam nos antípodas do globo - é ver referências constantes a furacões e tufões a milhares de quilómetros de distância nas páginas do IM (será por estar em causa as férias de alguns?)
E de lembrar: nem uma única referência há tempos atrás à *Tempestade Tropical GRACE*.
Vai mal o nosso instituto - e nem as habituais desculpas de falta de pessoal e de meios justifica isto.
(perdoem-me estas palavras aqui)


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2009 às 21:24)

Pela Lousã foi um evento excelente.


Precipitação:

Dia 13:  0,0mm
Dia 14: 18,5mm
Dia 15: 18,5mm
Dia 16: 70,6mm
Dia 17:  2,0mm

TOTAL: 109,6mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

Por aqui, não vi nenhuma Júlia.

Total: 0 mm 

Já que foi um evento temos que dizer as coisas boas mas também as más, para ficarem registadas e na memória de muitos.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

*Canidelo*


*Precipitações acumuladas/Estado do tempo:*


 12 de Novembro - *3mm*
Vento fraco e chuva fraca à noite.


 13 de Novembro - *12mm*
Dia de céu nublado. Os 12mm foram acumulados em virtude de uma _chuvada_ por volta das 22h.


 14 de Novembro - *5mm*
Dia de céu nublado e vento forte.


 15 de Novembro - *83mm*
Dia de chuva, em geral fraca e moderada, mas também com periodos fortes. Vento forte a muito forte.


 16 de Novembro - *30mm*
Vento moderado e chuva moderada, que a partir da tarde passou a regime de aguaceiros.


 17 de Novembro - *5mm*
Aguaceiros durante a madrugada. Céu pouco nublado durante o dia.

*TOTAL: 138mm*


---


*Mira-Sintra*


*Precipitações acumuladas/Estado do tempo:*


 12 de Novembro - *0mm*
Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto.


 13 de Novembro - *1mm*
Aguaceiro durante a madrugada.


 14 de Novembro - *3mm*
Aguaceiro durante a madrugada e chuva fraca/moderada à noite.


 15 de Novembro - *22,7mm*
Chuva a partir do início da tarde, durando o resto do dia, e alternando entre fraca e moderada.


 16 de Novembro - *52,8mm*
Chuva forte a muito forte em dois periodos distintos. O primeiro antes da hora do almoço e o segundo durante a tarde. Pequenas inundações causadas pela força da chuva e a rápida acumulação de água. Vento com rajadas fortes.


 17 de Novembro - *0mm*
Noite de céu muito nublado e dia de céu pouco nublado. O Sol voltou a brilhar!

*TOTAL: 79,5mm*


----------



## Chingula (18 Nov 2009 às 00:41)

*Re: IM - Precipitação Forte em Portugal Continental*



Skizzo disse:


> *Precipitação forte em Portugal continental*
> 2009-11-17 (IM)
> 
> O estado do tempo em Portugal continental foi influenciado pela passagem de uma ondulação frontal quase estacionária que originou precipitação contínua, localmente forte.
> ...


"O estado do tempo em Portugal continental foi influenciado pela passagem de uma ondulação frontal quase estacionária que originou precipitação contínua, localmente forte".
 No meu entendimento(?), esta parte do comunicado é demasiado "simplista"...não salienta o facto de, associado a uma vasta região depressionária, praticamente estacionária, com vários núcleos centrada no Atlântico a sul da Islândia, se ter estabelecido um fluxo perturbado com ondulações, desde a costa leste da Flórida, onde dissipou o Furacão IDA, até às ilhas Britânicas.... 
Cumpts


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2009 às 01:09)

*Re: IM - Precipitação Forte em Portugal Continental*



Chingula disse:


> No meu entendimento(?), esta parte do comunicado é demasiado "simplista"...não salienta o facto de, associado a uma vasta região depressionária, praticamente estacionária, com vários núcleos centrada no Atlântico a sul da Islândia, se ter estabelecido um fluxo perturbado com ondulações, desde a costa leste da Flórida, onde dissipou o Furacão IDA, até às ilhas Britânicas....



Pois concordo Chingula. É tudo demasiado simplista. Presumo que julguem que não convém dar informação muito técnica que as populações não compreendem, será verdade em parte, mas não é totalmente assim. Olhamos para outros países e não vemos esta simplicidade levada ao absurdo. As pessoas interessam-se por estas coisas, querem mais pormenores. Quanto mais uma instituição conseguir cativar as pessoas para esta área mais facilmente poderá também obter recursos e simpatia no futuro. Mas parece que continuamos sempre neste circuito fechado das pessoas não compreenderem, pelo que também não vale a pena explicar. 

É comparar por exemplo este comunicado do IM a este da AEMET do início de Outubro a quando dum evento em Espanha. E a AEMET está longe de ser referência nesta área:

*Informe sobre el episodio de lluvias intensas en zonas del este y sureste peninsulares:*
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/noticias/2009/10/Informe_lluvias_mediterraneo_26-300909.pdf

A falta de recursos explicará muita coisa, mas não pode explicar tudo.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Nov 2009 às 08:19)

Quanto ao IM concordo com tudo o que já foi aqui dito, mas infelizmente temos que esperar sentados por uma maior abertura do Instituto à população. Inadmissível para mim, foi mesmo a falta de uma qualquer referência à "Grace"...perfeitamente inadmissível...

*MOITA, *Resumo do evento:

Dia 14: 20,6 mm (Prec.) / 41,8 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 15: 10,0 mm (Prec.) / 51,5 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 16: 9,4 mm (Prec.) / 61,2 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
---
Total: 40,0 mm

*LISBOA (Cais Sodré), *Resumo do evento:

Dia 14: 4,2 mm (Prec.) / 46,7 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 15: 9,8 mm (Prec.) / 62,8 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 16: 13,0 mm (Prec.) / 64,4 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
---
Total: 27,0 mm


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2009 às 11:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> E o DOMINGO, dia 15?
> Parece que ao fim de semana não há meteorologistas de serviço, muito menos sensibilidade para lidar com os fenómenos que se passam no clima em Portugal continental e ilhas.



É o que se pode concluir....
A _Grace_ ocorreu num fim-de-semana prolongado.
Os 104,9mm em 24h no Porto (P.Rubras), foram a um domingo...

-----------------

Aqui o evento rendeu o seguinte:

Dia 14: 3,5mm
Dia 15: 28,7mm
Dia 16: 13,3mm

Total: *45,5mm*


----------



## vitamos (18 Nov 2009 às 11:36)

Apenas uma nota:

Já muito foi dito sobre este comunicado do IM. Nestas páginas sempre procurei salientar o que o IM tem feito de bom, sobretudo nos últimos tempos por uma maior abertura ás populações e uma forma mais "interactiva" da análise e divulgação meteorológica. 

Não obstante tudo isto poderia haver duas tácticas sobre este evento. Ou uma informação detalhada, ou uma informação muito generalista. Ambas as coisas seriam válidas, nem seria preciso entrar em detalhes exaustivos. Em vez disso tenho que afirmar com alguma tristeza que este comunicado é uma espécie de texto intragável, omisso por um lado, carregado de informação irrelevante por outro, numa organização sofrível e pouco cuidada. Parece ter sido feito totalmente à balda. Espera-se que haja um pouco mais de cuidado em situações futuras.

Isto claro, dito de forma construtiva, em relação a uma instituição pela qual, mais uma vez repito, nutro o maior respeito!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2009 às 13:00)

Resumo do evento em Queluz :

Dia 14: 2.2 mm (Prec.) / 55 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 15: 14.4 mm (Prec.) / 64 km/h (Raj. Máx.)
Dia 16: 10.2 mm (Prec.) / 76 km/h (Raj. Máx.)

Total: 26.8 mm


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2009 às 13:58)

Resumo do evento aqui em Setúbal na minha casa:

Dia 14: *14,8mm*
Dia 15: *13,7mm*
Dia 16: *3,2mm*

Total: *31,7mm*

Rajada máxima: *66km/h*

Trovoada apenas na noite do dia 16 e madrugada do dia 17 mas apenas a distancia. Resumindo foi um evento fraco aqui nesta zona.


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2009 às 11:10)

Só hoje vi os dados relativos à precipitação acumulada na EMA de Coimbra (Cernache) durante a Júlia... E foi de facto muito significativo: 121,1mm (dados OGIMET).


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

Resumo dos 4 dias do evento:

14/11:20mm
15/11:23mm
16/11:64mm
17/11:46mm

Fonte: http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?i...2009&mes=11&day=20&hora=12&ord=REV&enviar=Ver


----------

